# Who would bang Flo?...



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

Who would bang the progressive insurance lady Flo?...





And if you are down...

Tell us what you would want to do to her...


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 6, 2012)

I would just bang her anyway I could .


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd smash it and then talk about insurance for my vehicle


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

I can tell she loves it doggy style on white bed sheets in an all white bedroom.

Afterwards me and her can sip on martini's on the balcony overlooking the sea.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 6, 2012)

Flo


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 6, 2012)

I try to get a 3some with her and the T-mobile bitch... You know who da fuck i'm talkin about


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 6, 2012)

Google her out of character, she's def g2g.


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 6, 2012)

Maybe let her eat my butthole


----------



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> Maybe let her eat my butthole


 

Post of the day...^^^




reps...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 6, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> I try to get a 3some with her and the T-mobile bitch... You know who da fuck i'm talkin about


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 6, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> I try to get a 3some with her and the T-mobile bitch... You know who da fuck i'm talkin about



^^^^this


----------



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

I want to shove my cock in her ass while simultaneously stuffing my balls in her Vag...

Then lay back light one up and watch her lick all the ass and vag juice off my cock and balls with those big red lips of hers...

Then when she is done she can tongue my ass...


----------



## malk (Feb 6, 2012)

she looks like a bloke tbh,so il just watch you guys doing it too her.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 6, 2012)

I am not liking the photoshop.

She looks like a dude there. (ExLe is into that sort of thing)

And those legs really belong to the lucious IM member Lymbo.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

YouTube Video











I want to give it to this chick too...

Her, Flo, and T-mobile girl can all lick eachothers asses like a human centipede while I get sucked off by whatever whore is in the front...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 6, 2012)

This is what "Flo" aka "Stephanie Courtney" looks like...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I can tell she loves it doggy style on white bed sheets in an all white bedroom.
> 
> Afterwards me and her can sip on martini's on the balcony overlooking the sea.



what a fuckin spastic post??????..i???d fuck your mom overlooking the sea??????doggy


----------



## hypno (Feb 6, 2012)

In an instant. No need to ask me twice!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 6, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Who would bang the progressive insurance lady Flo?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Her name is Kitty here in Aus . . different actress etc etc . . the answer is hell yes I'd AP her fucking senseless


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 6, 2012)

***Edit*** Cap, WTF is that? 

In regards to the US version, her name could be "Billie Jean" and I'd still STFA! (smash that f^cking ass)


----------



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

djlance said:


> This is what "Flo" aka "Stephanie Courtney" looks like...


 

I don't want to bang "Stephanie Courtney" ...

I want to bang Flo...

That bitch better stay in Character and in uniform or else whats the point...


----------



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I can tell she loves it doggy style on white bed sheets in an all white bedroom.
> 
> Afterwards me and her can sip on martini's on the balcony overlooking the sea.


 

That post was gay...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 6, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I don't want to bang "Stephanie Courtney" ...
> 
> I want to bang Flo...
> 
> That bitch better stay in Character and in uniform or else whats the point...



Hey someone mentioned looking her up out of character. If it was me, I'd make her wear the uniform and what not....


----------



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

djlance said:


> Hey someone mentioned looking her up out of character. If it was me, I'd make her wear the uniform and what not....


 

That's what I'm saying bro...

If you don't come as Flo, get up and go...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Who would bang the progressive insurance lady Flo?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 same thing i do to your wife.Just ask her bro..


----------



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> same thing i do to your wife.Just ask her bro..


 
OK... I just asked her...

She said you like felching her...

... Next time  me so I can watch...

And for those that don't know what felching is, look it up...

It's one hell of an act...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Feb 6, 2012)

I hope she carries full coverage. I'd wreck dat ass.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 6, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2012)

ExLe said:


> I don't want to bang "Stephanie Courtney" ...
> 
> I want to bang Flo...
> 
> That bitch better stay in Character and in uniform or else whats the point...


 
^^^this!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd fuck her senseless then file a collision claim.


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 7, 2012)

feeling curious.


----------



## SupaSwole (Feb 7, 2012)

Very disappointed.. I thought that a " would you bang FLO" thread was gonna be pics of pussies on the rag getting banged... Very disappointed indeed


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Very disappointed.. I thought that a " would you bang FLO" thread was gonna be pics of pussies on the rag getting banged... Very disappointed indeed


 

Post them up... Let's get it started...

I love when threads take a right turn to porn town...


----------

